# literally just want to cry right now.



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

bobz went to the vets 2 weeks ago as id noticed he was losing weight so the vet checked him over and told me to increase his food intake, so 2 weeks have gone and it doesnt seem to be working. i was told to take him back in a month so i have 2 weeks to try and get him to put on some weight.

i just have it in my head that this is it.


i cant lose him


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

If he's eating and not putting on weight still I'd take him back sooner rather than waiting another two weeks. 

To get George to put on weight I gave him his pellets ad lib (along with fattening treats), which meant he ate a lot more pellets than he should but it really helped to get his weight up and fast.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Kammie said:


> If he's eating and not putting on weight still I'd take him back sooner rather than waiting another two weeks.
> 
> To get George to put on weight I gave him his pellets ad lib (along with fattening treats), which meant he ate a lot more pellets than he should but it really helped to get his weight up and fast.


yer ive been increasing his food, and gets lots of treats


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear he's not doing too well. Hope he starts to put weight on soon.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what foods are you feeding? feeding a barley ring a day can significatly help buns gain weight, wheatabix are good too, and porridge made with water not milk


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I know the feeling, but try and stay calm.

You are doing all the right things rusty. If you've got accurate digital kitchen scales, you can weigh bun at home, to keep a close eye. Then you know if weight is stable/rising/dropping. And don't hesitate to go back to vet earlier, if you feel things aren't right.

The most likely culprit would be teeth - I presume they were checked? Spurs would slow down his eating, and affect his weight. It could just be dodgy hay, ot couldbe many other things.

Increase rations as vet said, keeping an eye that what you give does not upset his tum of course. Up the pellets, offer different hays if you can, as hay it is important for him to keep munching on hay, grass if you access any that hasn't had pesticides on, and give him treats.

We would feed dandelion leaves, rose leaves, apple leaves, brambles (snipping off sharp bits), parsley, mint, carrot tops, herbal treats from shops ..... I would avoid increasing gassy greens if you feed them, as you don't want bun to get bloat.

We also add dry porridge oats (cereal isle in any supermarket), to the pellets.

When one of our buns was struggling and lost weight, we put a heap of pellets and some oats in a bowl, poured hot water on, and made slurry. Fed it daily. Bun found this much easier to eat, and ate loads - but again, you know your bun best, and how tough/delicate his tummy is.

2 of our buns have to eat Protexin profibre pellets (fibre and probiotics) as well as science selective pellets and hay. Otherwise their weight drops off.

Is bun acting as normal? Poo normal shape? drinking usual amount? Lively? The more clues you can give the vet, the better.

Also is bun in or outside. If outside, pack in the hay, cover up etc to keep bun as warm as you can - conserves energy.

I am sure you will get lots more advice from others more experienced than me.

Hang on in there.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

When I first got Stewie he was really underweight and I fed him pellets ad lib, weetabix made up with water and also mushed up his pellets with water and fed him with a large syringe. He gained weight nicely. He had problems with his teeth. Did the vet check your Bobby's teeth just in case? xxx


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> what foods are you feeding? feeding a barley ring a day can significatly help buns gain weight, wheatabix are good too, and porridge made with water not milk


A+P, oh yes he loves his barley rings, he tried to steal the bag off the shelf today! ha



Summersky said:


> I know the feeling, but try and stay calm.
> 
> You are doing all the right things rusty. If you've got accurate digital kitchen scales, you can weigh bun at home, to keep a close eye. Then you know if weight is stable/rising/dropping. And don't hesitate to go back to vet earlier, if you feel things aren't right.
> 
> ...


yup, teeth were fine. just weighed him and he has stayed the same which is good. he is acting completely normal, normal poo, drinking.

yer they have covering all over the enclosure to prevent draft so they dont get cold. Ive also bought some Oat hay and will be getting SS tomorrow and giving him a tiny amount to see if its the A+P that his body doesnt like.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to hear little Bobz is off colour. The worst part is not knowing what the cause is. 

I would buy some alfalfa hay its a good option to help gain weight - I would go for half and half with your normal hay so as not to upset his tummy. I wouldnt bother with the alfalfa hay cakes etc mine have always turned their noses up at these.

My unwell girl is loving lapping up recovery food and seems to be gaining a little weight without the poo problems she was having with too many pellets


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

oh and I've just found these

Organic Barley Biscuits | Herbs & Treats | The Hay Experts

posh barley rings


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> oh and I've just found these
> 
> Organic Barley Biscuits | Herbs & Treats | The Hay Experts
> 
> posh barley rings


wow they are expensive!

i was recommended by Bernie to give them Green Oat hay, they loved it so as soon as i got paid i ordered 4 more bags


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi rusty hows your little chap doing?

I've just had a large order come from the hay experts got some oat hay too.

I'm feeding her up on a little vegetable baby food mixed in with her recovery food and urinary tract pellets shes loving it. 

I've also read that is safe to feed sunflower seeds - I know the fiba first food has linseeds in but nuts and seeds are pretty hard for us humans to digest so I'm not sure its a good idea with bunnies. 

I've been feeding a lot of dried plantain its means to do wonders for bunnies antiviral and antinflammatory and shes loving it


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> Hi rusty hows your little chap doing?
> 
> I've just had a large order come from the hay experts got some oat hay too.
> 
> ...


he seems to be doing fine, still loving food.

edit:

WHY DID YOU SHOW ME THAT SITE!! ha i want to order one of everything haha


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> he seems to be doing fine, still loving food.
> 
> edit:
> 
> WHY DID YOU SHOW ME THAT SITE!! ha i want to order one of everything haha


I know, I'm addicted to The Hay Experts!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Hel_79 said:


> I know, I'm addicted to The Hay Experts!!


i like all of the different bags like blah blah with peppermint etc, if i had the money id buy one of everything! ha

the gnawing blocks look good.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> i like all of the different bags like blah blah with peppermint etc, if i had the money id buy one of everything! ha
> 
> the gnawing blocks look good.


They are; Buddy loves the parsley one. They can fall apart easily, though!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry! I spent £50 odd with them last week! I would really reccomend as a good 1 stop rabbit shop! saved me a fortune trying to find a pet shop with all the stuff I wanted. the delivery is a little pricey by you do get given a time down to the hour when they'll be coming which is really handy when you work


----------

